
Bolt Threads raises $50M to brew spider silk, inks deal with Patagonia - jrkelly
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/11/bolt-threads-raises-50-million-to-brew-spider-silk-inks-deal-with-patagonia/
======
PaulHoule
Makes me wish I sold my $KBLB sooner.

